
Silicon Valley's Youth Problem: profile of Meraki and tech's two cultures (2014) - pixelmonkey
https://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/16/magazine/silicon-valleys-youth-problem.html
======
wbraun
I interned at Meraki summer of 2017. I have never heard of a company poaching
employees as viscously as Samsara is from Meraki. Based on that I would say
that Meraki is on the loosing side of "cool".

I also wonder if Cisco would have changed their acquisition offer if they knew
how many employees would be poached.

